# Απόσπασμα από ποίημα του Tennyson



## diceman (Aug 1, 2008)

Ξεσκονίστε τις ποιητικές σας συλλογές για χάρη μου, πληζ. Ψάχνω να δω πως έχει μεταφραστεί το απόσπασμα "The city is built to music, therefore never built at all, and therefore built for ever" από το ποίημα "The Idylls of the King" του Τennyson.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2008)

Πλήρες το απόσπασμα, λόγια του μάγου Μέρλιν, είναι:

For an ye heard a music, like enow
They are building still, seeing the city is built
To music, therefore never built at all,
And therefore built for ever.

Αν τα έχω καταλάβει καλά:

Γιατί αν άκουσες μουσική, καταπώς φαίνεται
χτίζουν ακόμα, αφού η πόλη χτίζεται
με μουσική, άρα δε χτίζεται ποτέ
και άρα χτίζεται για πάντα.

Τι μου ήρθε; Η πληροφορία ότι μάλλον δεν έχει μεταφραστεί.


----------



## Elena (Aug 2, 2008)

nickel said:


> Τι μου ήρθε; Η πληροφορία ότι μάλλον δεν έχει μεταφραστεί.



Παίζει να κάνω λάθος, αλλά επειδή (άλλα) «12 ποιήματα» δεν ξέρω να έχει γράψει, 
ίσως και να έχει μεταφραστεί

http://www.perizitito.gr/product.php?productid=52068&page=2

(Και δεν νομίζω να είναι αυτή η πρώτη φορά (το «Βασιλικά Ειδύλλια» το έχω ξανακούσει) -θα ήταν απίθανο- αλλά μου είναι αδύνατο να ψάξω περισσότερο από τα... εξωτερικά, μια και οι περισσότερες δημοσιεύσεις ήταν στον περιοδικό τύπο. :))


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2008)

Στα 12 ποιήματα δεν είναι, το έχω και το κοίταξα χθες βράδυ μόλις είδα το ποστ. Πληροφοριακά, για να ξέρετε σε περίπτωση που χρειαστείτε απόσπασμα, τα 12 ποιήματα έχουν τα εξής:

The Splendour Falls
Break, Break, Break
Ulysses
The Eagle
Tears, Idle Tears
Now Sleeps The Crimson Petal
The Charge of the Light Brigade
Mariana
The Lady of Shalott
Flower in the Crannied Wall
Maud
Crossing the Bar


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2008)

Ξετύλιξα τα _Ειδύλλια_ στο Word και μου βγήκαν διακόσιες τόσες σελίδες, οπότε τώρα προσπαθώ να φανταστώ ποιος θα καθόταν να μεταφράσει 200 σελίδες Τένισον ή Τέννυσον. Ίσως σε άλλες εποχές, που οι άνθρωποι δεν είχαν σίριαλ σε DVD...

Palavra, θα μας ανεβάσεις μια καλή σελίδα μετάφρασης μαζί με το πρωτότυπο;


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2008)

Και, παρεμπ, εμένα μου αρέσει η Κυρά του Σαλότ, αλλά αυτή:


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2008)

Δυστυχώς αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είμαι σε σκάνερ. Θα το κάνω όλο και θα σας το δώσω αμέσως μόλις μπορέσω, πρόμις!


----------



## diceman (Aug 2, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ξετύλιξα τα _Ειδύλλια_ στο Word και μου βγήκαν διακόσιες τόσες σελίδες, οπότε τώρα προσπαθώ να φανταστώ ποιος θα καθόταν να μεταφράσει 200 σελίδες Τένισον ή Τέννυσον. Ίσως σε άλλες εποχές, που οι άνθρωποι δεν είχαν σίριαλ σε DVD...



Εγώ! Μου αρέσει πολύ ο Tennyson αλλά, ναι, μερικά ποιήματά του είναι τεράστια. 

Nickel, Palavra, Elena: ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο. Δεν είναι δύσκολο το απόσπασμα, αλλά αυτό το "built to" χωράει πολύ συζήτηση. Όπως και να 'χει, μεταφράζω άλλο ποίημα, ένα του R.A. Lafferty, και μια από τις διακειμενικές αναφορές του παραπέμπει στον Tennyson. To παραθέτω εδώ (αλλά μην κάτσετε και το μεταφράσετε, το 'χω φτάσει σχεδόν στη μέση):

WHEN THE MUSIC BREAKS by R.A. Lafferty
_
"Mama, Kirol died just now when he was playing the piano. I know he is dead - I can tell by his eyes. But he keeps on playing after he is dead. Make him stop."
"Oh, let him alone, Alcestis! It's the prettiest I've ever heard him play. And besides dead people have few enough pleasures as it is."_
~ Enniscorthy Chronicle, 1826

The City Built to Music nears its term,
(on upright instrument that's ten feet tall.
or is it the player-genius rather small?),
It sounds a bit like 'Nocturne of the Worm'.
One thing is real, The Pinnacles of Hell;
But if you build the music very high
You'll rise above them to the slippery sky
And build a City for a Citadel.
Oh shaky in the tinkle-music sky!
Oh tenuous as is the smell of nard!
Collapsible as any house of cards:
And, should the music snap, we'll fade and die.
The City Built to Music breaks it's tune!
(Small hands were never meant to stretch so far).
Like fractured pieces falling from the moon.
Like sudden blood out-spurting from a star.
(Oh, fall like lightning, fall so very far!)

But 'twas a tallish town for several whiles,
With fewer than expected flecks and flakes,
A Blessed City with a blessed sound.
Immediately everyone reviles
The shattered carcass, when the music breaks
And rolls in little pieces on the ground. 


Κι ένα trivia για τον Count Baltar και όποιους άλλους έβλεπαν φανατικά Babylon5. O Tennyson υποτίθεται ότι ήταν ο αγαπημένος ποιητής του Sheridan. O τελευταίος δε έχει μιλήσει με παραθέματα από τον πρώτο σε τουλάχιστον δύο επεισόδια της σειράς.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2008)

diceman said:


> ...αλλά αυτό το "built to" χωράει πολύ συζήτηση...


Ε ναι, εκεί είν' όλο το ζουμί. Αλλά ξέφυγα, γιατί μπορεί να φάμε ώρες να βρούμε τι θέλει πει ο ποιητής (εδώ κυριολεκτικά) —αν και κάπου διάβασα ότι σκεφτόταν τον Απόλλωνα να παίζει τη λύρα του όταν χτιζόταν η Τροία— αλλά στα ελληνικά το «με» _και_ δεν ξενίζει _και_ έχει την απαραίτητη αδιαφάνεια.

Καλά κουράγια, κατά τ' άλλα.


----------

